
Saucelabs/kioskwm – minimalist window manager for kiosks - enrico50
https://github.com/saucelabs/kioskwm
======
uda
Looks interesting, this can be useful for a project I am trying to build.

------
skywal_l
Could be a good educational tool thanks to the simplicity. I encourage you to
add more comment here and there.

Kudos.

